# The Sirs Black Friday Deals 2022



## Sir Vape (21/11/22)

Coming soon.... 

Online and in-store

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/11/22)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (22/11/22)

So bummed I'm gonna miss this one


----------



## Sir Vape (23/11/22)

Want to the beat the BLACK FRIDAY RUSH???? Grab 15% off today and tomorrow online and at any of our stores. Not everything is on special on Black Friday but today and tomorrow it is

Reactions: Like 2


----------

